# resplit DNR, DEQ?



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/...der-to-re-split-DNR-DEQ-in-his-administration

LANSING -- Gov.-elect Rick Snyder plans to re-split the departments of Environmental Quality and Natural Resources, returning them to separate agencies with their own directors.

Snyder will formally announce the change during an afternoon news conference. He also plans to introduce the new directors.

Former agriculture director Don Wyant will become DEQ director, while DNR Science and Policy Office Chief Rodney Stokes will become DNR director. The current director of both departments, Rebecca Humphries, is leaving to work for Ducks Unlimited.

The new agriculture director will be Keith Creagh, a former deputy director who just retired.

Democratic Gov. Jennifer Granholm put state regulation of natural resources and the environment back into one department under a 2009 executive order. Republican Gov. John Engler separated the duties into two agencies in 1995.


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

foxriver6 said:


> http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/...der-to-re-split-DNR-DEQ-in-his-administration
> 
> LANSING -- Gov.-elect Rick Snyder plans to re-split the departments of Environmental Quality and Natural Resources, returning them to separate agencies with their own directors.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful idea. I'm sure this will only cost forty bucks.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

This will be better for sportsmen. DNR and DEQ are two different things it never made any sense to have them combined. Granholm was just trying to squeeze more money into the general fund. 

Here is more info;

*SNYDER MAKES APPOINTMENTS TO ENVIRONMENT QUALITY, NATURAL RESOURCES, AND AGRICULTURE & RURAL DEVELOPMENT*
Governor-Elect Rick Snyder today gave Michigan citizens a peek into how his vision to reinvent Michigan will take form as he announced that *Dan Wyant will be his Group Executive for Quality of Life, *a new role that will bring a more streamlined business management model to state government for the Departments of Environmental Quality, Natural Resources, and Agriculture & Rural Development. Governor-Elect Snyder also announced that *Rodney Stokes will serve as the Director of the Department of Natural Resources* and *Keith Creagh will head the Department of Agriculture & Rural Development*. *Dan Wyant will also serve as the Director for the Department of Environmental Quality* in addition to his role as Group Executive.

*WYANT *- For the past 5 years, Dan Wyant has been the President and CEO of the Edward Lowe Foundation, which promotes entrepreneurship and helps second-stage business owners accelerate growth for their companies. Prior to that, he served as the Director of the Michigan Department of Agriculture in the Administrations of Governors Engler and Granholm.

*CREAGH* - Keith Creagh had a 33 year career at the Department of Agriculture, ultimately serving as Chief Deputy Director. He is currently Director of Industry Affairs and Hacco Operations at Neogen Corporation.

*STOKES* - Rodney Stokes began his professional career with the Department of Natural Resources in 1977 and held leadership positions at the Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund Program, Grants Administration and then as Director of the Parks and Recreation Division from 1997-2002. Stokes also served as Interim Director and Deputy Director of the Detroit Recreation Department, and as Director of the Gainesville Florida Recreation and Parks Department. Stokes returned to the Michigan Department of Natural Resources in 2004 where he served as its Legislative Liaison, Chief of Staff and Chief of its Office of Science and Policy.

This new Group Executive model will mean that the current Michigan Department of Natural Resources and Environment will be split back into separately functioning Departments of Environmental Quality and Natural Resources when the Governor-Elect issues Executive Orders after January 1, 2011. The expansion of the Department of Agriculture & Rural Development recognizes the importance of Agriculture as Michigans second largest industry in the roles farming and agri-business play in strengthening the states rural communities through economic development and stewardship of its natural resources. *This new management model for state government will provide for Agency and Department Directors to report to their respective Group Executive, who will report directly to the Governor.* Governor-Elect Snyder will announce the other Group Executives as he finalizes his remaining appointments within the next 30 days.


----------



## peroge (Sep 28, 2008)

He said he would create jobs and he is.He is forming Commitees to report to him in regard to all state agencies.He is not in office yet and already spending millions in payroll on unneeded government jobs.


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

I am still not sure what I think about this. I think the state WAS better off with the division initially, but now...after we already paid to combine them...

Seems like wasted money. Whether it was wasted more in combining or the RE-splitting, I don't know. Rick or Jenny did it, that's obvious.

Also not sure what I think about bringing Keith on the State Team...I have met the guy in a face-to-face sit down. Great guy. But, now you bring him in from a Big-Business Pharmeceutical firm. Will he make decisions that help Big Business? Sometimes those decisions don't always help the State.

Agendas. Not always good for the State or the taxayers.


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

"Michigan United Conservation Clubs is pleased to learn that Governor-elect Snyder did not delay his appointments for Directors of Michigan's Department of Natural Resources, Agriculture and Environmental Quality. By putting these new leaders in place and immediately sharing his plan to re-split the DNR and DEQ, it would seem that the new administration intends to hit the ground running."


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Waste of money? Well, only in the short term. Better for the residences of MI overall short term as well, as well as long term. So it's a wash short term but beneficial in the long. 

The only thing that sucks is the wasted man hours this past year with integration. Fortunately, separating is easier than integrating.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

I am hopeful the culture within MDNR will change...and folks in the field can voice their concerns without fear of losing their job.


----------

